# Conbook's



## Albino-From-About (May 29, 2010)

Hello everyone, the reason I am posting this topic is I may be working on a conbook in the near future. I must admit though nothing is set in stone yet.

Anyways because I may be working on the conbook I was wondering what things you have liked in conbooks in the past and what you have not liked. Also if there is anything that you would think would be a good or bad idea pleas say so and why but please keep things civil if you comment on someone elseâ€™s idea.

Here are a few ideas that I have either come up with or have been suggested to me by others, that I would like your opinion on.
- Map showing restaurants within walking distance.
- Detailed and undetailed schedule. (Basically one section with all the descriptions, and either towards the front or back a chart that can be looked at at a glance just to see what is going on at what times.)
- A few(2-4) blank or mostly blank pages in the back for sketches, notes, signatures, or you photos after the con.

Thanks for all your help

(Note: if this would be better posted in another area of the forms I apologies for itâ€™s current location.)


----------



## Shaui (May 29, 2010)

First, can you tell us what a conbook is please?


----------



## Alstor (May 29, 2010)

Shaui said:


> First, can you tell us what a conbook is please?


 http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Conbook


----------



## Thatch (May 29, 2010)

Why is it here, and not in The Den?


----------



## Albino-From-About (May 29, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Why is it here, and not in The Den?


 Because I wasn't sure where to put it, but if you think it would be better in The Den Perhaps one of the mods can move it.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 29, 2010)

The event times, but also a small summary of each one and who's hosting it, *and if they're fursuit-friendly or not.*
Some events I'd have liked to have been in suit for, but wasn't sure enough to go. And some suiters have to take off their heads for events that involve writing or watching a screen etc.

EDIT: Also, they're nicer if they slightly laminated.


----------



## Albino-From-About (May 30, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> The event times, but also a small summary of each one and who's hosting it, *and if they're fursuit-friendly or not.*
> Some events I'd have liked to have been in suit for, but wasn't sure enough to go. And some suiters have to take off their heads for events that involve writing or watching a screen etc.
> 
> EDIT: Also, they're nicer if they slightly laminated.


Thanks Harebelle, basically I was thinking of making a section with the summery of each pannel/event then another that is just a chart for a quick look at what is going on. I did not think about the possibility of  "fursuit-friendly or not", but that gave me an idea that could help with that. Basically a icon that could work for the chat and the summery that would indicate not fursuit-friendly. However I just want to be sure about one thing. When you say fursuit-friendly you mean any event/panel that involves video, visual demonstration, writing/drawing, and in rooms with bad AC circulation (Probably hard to know till the con) would be a non fursuit-friendly correct, or am I missing any criteria?

EDIT: Almost forgot to mention on them being slightly laminated. While I like the idea it could cost considerable more to laminate it, so until we know the size and cost of the conbook there is no way to tell if such a thing will be in the budget. Thanks for the idea anyways.


----------

